#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  How can we market a event on Social media?

## Bhavya

Social media is one of the great platforms to spread a word about an event. Through Social media, we can reach various types of audience. Can you guys tell me some social media marketing tips for an event?

----------

